# HuntDay app



## huntdayapp (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

We're a Utah-based hunting company that developed an app called HuntDay. It let's you search a database of rules and season dates for hunting and trapping in all 50 states and set reminders for the tag applications and season openers in whatever unit you plan to hunt in.

We're really hoping to get some hunters to test out our beta version, especially ones from here in Utah. We'd love to hear what you think, any ideas for improvements we can make and also hear more about what features you would find useful in our second version (harvest data? bag limits? unit maps?)

If you're interested, you can download the app for iPhone (link below) and email us any comments at [email protected]

https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=926082432&mt=8

We'll announce the launch of the Android version on twitter (huntdayapp) - it should definitely be sometime early next week.

We're hoping to get the support of our the Utah hunting community and really want to hear your feedback, so we hope you'll check it out!

Thanks so much!

- the HD team


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I downloaded it. I have not figured out the "my hunts" portion. It doesn't seem to do anything.

With regards to the hunt dates I did not see anything other than turkey. You should have all hunt dates available if you are going to have any IMO. Rabbit, pheasant, etc.

Should also be able to set a default state so you don't have to pick one every time unless you are looking at a state other than that which you live.

It looks like you have a long way to go on this thing. To be honest about everywhere I looked there were holes in it. Easier so far to just download the pdf guides individually from each state and read them. It also guarantees that the info is current and correct.


----------



## huntdayapp (Oct 23, 2014)

Which state are you searching? The HD database does have info for all animal for hunting and trapping, a bug might be preventing the information from displaying. We'll look into it immediately. The default state feature is something that will be in our next version, a few testers have mentioned that as well. We're definitely working out a lot of bugs, this is just out beta version, so it's great to hear what is and isn't working.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Utah


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

season dates/search by hunt/utah/select group/upland game/

the only choice after that is wild turkey and loads wild turkey by itself


----------



## huntdayapp (Oct 23, 2014)

We just looked into it and figured out what the problem was (some info wasn't uploading from our database). You should be able to search all the Utah upland game hunts in an hour or so. Thanks for your feedback.


----------

